# my bugs bunny



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

i used to have a verry cute rabbit called buggs bunny but he died , how i dont know . one day i went to the main room of the house to feed it but it was dead ......i think of my rabbit evryday ..........


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

R.I.P little bunny xx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry RIP little angel


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw I am so sorry to hear of your loss, try to remember the good times. 

Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP bugs bunny ...... hop over the bridge & hop free.....


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,, R.I.P Buggs,,,


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for your nice words ......


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP Little one


----------

